# Race ticker



## rich p (3 Apr 2019)

How about a countdown to the T of Yorkshire, Paris Roubaix, Giro or the definitive date of Brexit...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Apr 2019)

I'll put it to the team, not quite sure how to do this


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'll put it to the team, not quite sure how to do this


Grazie mille, bellissima...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Apr 2019)

I have now found out that this needs @Shaun's powers


----------

